# 18 HP motor serial number location?



## Hegar4 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm trying to find the serial number on this motor so I can buy a new plastic starter gear, can anybody tell me where to look on the thing? I'd also like to know where you guys buy your parts.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*serial#*

First,welcome to the forum!As for your engine,I need to know what brand it is:Briggs&Stratton,Tecumseh,Kohler,Onan ?Pics would help,but not really critical.What kind of unit is it out of:Sears tractor,etc.Send a personal message,or post a reply on your own thread,and we'll all try to help you.


----------

